# question about Snellen eye test done in office



## rmzuber (Mar 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a cpt code for performing a Snellen eye exam in the office.  Our practice sometimes performs this service for patients for their NYS drivers license renewal?  Thanks. -R.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 17, 2009)

We perform these on our occupational side. We use 99173.


----------



## okiesawyers (Mar 17, 2009)

We use 99173.


----------



## rmzuber (Mar 19, 2009)

*Thanks.*

Thanks for your help.  

-Roxanne


----------



## hthompson (Feb 18, 2010)

I think I found on CPT assistant at one point that you could not bill for a Snellen 99173 if there was a diagnosis, because the code is for a screening.  Example: Conjunctivitis = no billing for 99173 because it's diagnostic, not screening.  My question is: What if the patient comes in for a well visit and the Snellen is done and a diagnosis comes after the fact.  So, in reality it is a screening, with a positive finding.  Did I answer my own question, that a 99173 is appropriate in this situation, or is there something I'm not seeing?

My personal notes say Bill 99173 only when no eye "problem" is present.  Should I re-word it to say Bill 99173 only when no pre-existing eye "problem" is present.


----------

